# Ears finally up... There's still hope even at 7.5 months.



## Peter.

I just wanted to share a success story for those of you worried about your pups ears. My boy Rainer still had floppy ears at 7.5 months, even after me trying to tape and glue them myself. I finally relented and talked with my breeder, who gave me very specific glueing instructions, and they have been up since.

When I came to my breeder she said I had about 20-30% chance they would go up and stay up, and said I should have come to her much much sooner (like at 4-5 months)

Moral of the story, talk to your breeder folks.. even at 7.5 months, it's still possible those ears can come up.


----------



## Msmaria

My trainer has said even at a year old they can still come up. Thanks for giving everyone hope here. Beautiful dog, with and without the ears up.


----------



## Lilie

My boy's ears stood at just over 9 months. I tried all the tricks, but nothing worked. Finally I decided my boy would just have floppy ears. Nature decided they'd stand. Go figure.


----------



## 3dognite

My old GSD's ears didn't go up fully til after he was over a year old...he had very heavy ears...


----------



## lindadrusilla

I was going to give up cos he was already getting to one year... I tried taping within my resources, then glue with what i could get without damaging his skin. No go. 

Ordered "tear mender" from 2 different websites (cos thats what was recommended online by many different sources) but they couldnt deliver it here. Then finally the 3rd website could - Duluth Trading, thanks! 

As i was losing hope and i know i'll love him no matter what, i gave it one more try. I'll just keep the glue on for a month. 

Then the ears stood up albeit a little floppy, so i used breathe right to support the inside for a while. Fast forward to now, i guess a picture will speak for itself! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs

So you used tear mender and strips? Beautiful dog!!!


----------



## lindadrusilla

mydogs said:


> So you used tear mender and strips? Beautiful dog!!!


Thanks. 

Yes I did. I tried everything. Lol

Finally up when he was almost one year.. Been up ever since, except when he's walking then he pulls them back 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros

Nice to see a success story!!

Currently using those ear forms in my 9-month-old with one badly creased ear! half the time he looked a lot like your "before" picture. The forms are *so much easier* after trying breathe-rite, moleskin inserts, etc. for about a month (8-9 months). Ears were supported ok but then creased when I would replace the inserts every day or so (he would pin the ear back and I would feel like all my effort had been undone!) 

Currently in cahoots with another member who is also working on ears... will post our stories too if we get results!


----------



## Collinsdelaware

Peter-I would love to hear exactly what your breeder told you to do. Our German is 6 months old and has one strong ear and one floppy one! Our breeder did not have experience with floppy ears!


----------



## 3dognite

My old GSD's ears didn't go up solid til he was like 18 months...he had very heavy ear leather and large ears. They did go up though and stay up.

Current baby is almost 6 months and his are still going up and down.


----------



## fadyadly

*worried, despite my best efforts*

Hi all,
My boy is 6 months, 1 week old. 1 ear has been up for at least a couple of months while the other is stuck at a weird stage where the base looks pretty firm but the tip flops down and outwards. Has anyone experienced this? Is there anything I should/can do? He has some really thick hair on those ears and I think they are pretty large (going on comparisons against other pups around his age).
On an off topic point; his front legs are rather lumpy at the lower joints (they buldge out as if the bone below the joint is slimmer than that above or something). The vet says it's a lack of calcium and that I should give supplements (which I will do) but I just wanted to get a second opinion as the vets here in Egypt have been known to say some rather absurd stuff. What I don't get is why, if it's an issue, he's not showing any discomfort? He is unbelievably athletic; he can jump vertically to lick my face and I'm 6'2" (he's about 24" at the withers at this stage). He runs, he leaps, he bounds.. he's a bundle of energy. Not what I expected from a dog with bad joints...
Feedback and advice appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mydogs

My pup is 6 months 1 week as well. His right is up has been up but the left I use breathe right strips and eyelash glue. It stays in for about 2 weeks. I've been doing this over a month now. The strips fell out last Sunday his ears stood for 5 days then middle upper part flopped. So strips back in. Vet said cartilege is fine but do:
Packet of Knox gelatin twice day 

500mg vit C
2 tbsp cottage cheese
1000 mcg niacin 
500 mg biotin. Everyday. 

He said once teething is done at 7 months then growth plates start to close through 9 months. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY

Peter, awesome close up pic of your GSD, what abeauty, congrats on the ears, they are great! Bob


----------



## border57

Peter, agree with K9POPPY totally! Beautiful picture, great looking ears there.


----------

